# Java Zukunft



## Java20134 (3. Jan 2014)

Frage zur Zukunft von Java:


----------



## Java20134 (3. Jan 2014)

Ich mache diese Umfrage für meine Facharbeit, deshalb freue ich mich um jede Stimme, um ein gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen. Das ihre Namen sichtbar sind spielt für mich keine Rolle, ich wollte einfach nur mal ausprobieren was dadurch passiert. Das heißt, dass ich sie nicht namentlich in dieserArbeit aufliste.


----------



## slothsoft (3. Jan 2014)

Meinst du nicht in einem *JAVA*-Forum sind die Leute ein wenig zu befangen, als dass es ein repräsentatives Ergebnis gibt?


----------



## Java20134 (3. Jan 2014)

Naja wo sollte man sie sonst stellen. Ich finde man muss die Frage dort stellen, wo jemand Ahnung hat!


----------



## slothsoft (3. Jan 2014)

Aber die, die Ahnung haben und wissen dass JAVA keine Zukunft hat, sind doch im C#-Forum! 

Vielleicht kann dir folgende Info für deine Arbeit helfen: JAVA wird verwendet, um Android-Apps zu erstellen, einem OS, dass zu großen Teilen von Google entwickelt wird und bei dem täglich Millionen neue Geräte hinzukommen. (Und das ist nur ein Fragment dessen, was mit JAVA programmiert werden kann.)


----------



## Java20134 (3. Jan 2014)

> Aber die, die Ahnung haben und wissen dass JAVA keine Zukunft hat, sind doch im C#-Forum!


Ich will den Leser überzeugen, dass Java noch wichtig ist und dann wäre es dumm wenn ich so ein starkes Kontra-Argument bring!!! 



> Vielleicht kann dir folgende Info für deine Arbeit helfen: JAVA wird verwendet, um Android-Apps zu erstellen, einem OS, dass zu großen Teilen von Google entwickelt wird und bei dem täglich Millionen neue Geräte hinzukommen. (Und das ist nur ein Fragment dessen, was mit JAVA programmiert werden kann.)



Erstens, dass wiederspricht dem ersten. 
Zweitens, darauf komme ich in der Arbeit zu sprechen.


----------



## slothsoft (3. Jan 2014)

Das erste war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Und du kannst das natürlich machen, wie du willst. Ich versuche nur, zu helfen. Und entweder du verschweigst, wo du die Umfrage gemacht hast, dann fehlt dir eine Quelle in deiner Arbeit. Oder du sagst es, dann garantier ich dir dass dir auch deine Lehrer sagen werden, dass die Frage vermutlich an der falschen Stelle gestellt worden ist.



Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will den Leser überzeugen, dass Java noch wichtig ist und dann wäre es dumm wenn ich so ein starkes Kontra-Argument bring!!!



In dem Fall würde ich dir empfehlen, dieses Thema zu schließen und dir die Ergebnisse direkt auszudenken, das spart auch viel Zeit, die du andersweitig verwenden kannst.


----------



## tummo (3. Jan 2014)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will den Leser überzeugen, dass Java noch wichtig ist und dann wäre es dumm wenn ich so ein starkes Kontra-Argument bring!!!


Weder die Umfrage hier noch im C#-Forum wäre in irgendeiner Art und Weise ein starkes Argument für/gegen die Zukunft von Java, egal für welche Art von Ausarbeitung. Welchen praktischen Nutzen bzw. welche Erkenntnisse versprichst du dir überhaupt von dieser Frage? In ihrer jetzigen Form ist sie einfach nur für die Tonne.


----------



## Java20134 (3. Jan 2014)

Warum denkst du so?


----------



## Java20134 (3. Jan 2014)

Du musst sehen, dass die Umfrage länge geht als nur ein paar Stunden. Sie läuft zwei Wochen!!! Und wenn ich dann viele Stimmen habe ist es doch recht vielsagend (100Stimmen).


----------



## tummo (3. Jan 2014)

Ganz toll, am Ende hast du dann 70 "Ja", 20 "Nein", 5 "Vielleicht" und 5 "Ich enthalte mich". Derart vielsagenden und wohldurchdachten Argumenten über die Zukunft von Java ist natürlich nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen :lol:

Kleiner Tipp: Vergiss die Umfrage und recherchiere lieber was Java ist, wie es sich entwickelt hat, für was es eingesetzt wird und was dafür in Zukunft geplant ist. Das hilft dir weit mehr "um ein gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen" als diese Nonsens-Umfrage.


----------



## Ruzmanz (3. Jan 2014)

Nicht Worte zählen, sondern Taten. Schau dir einfach an, wie oft in einem Projekt Java eingesetzt wird und dann vergleich das mit anderen Sprachen bzw. der Vergangenheit. Beispiel:
Managing Java: Java ist die Zukunft! Ist Java die Zukunft?


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Ich versteh noch nicht warum ihr diese Umfrage so schlecht findet?


----------



## slothsoft (4. Jan 2014)

Weil sie sinnlos ist. Stell dir vor es gibt ein Forum auf ich-liebe-katzen.de und du machst da eine Umfrage zum Thema: "Habt ihr einen Hund oder eine Katze?" Meinst du echt da kommt das selbe bei raus, als wenn du in einem allgemeinen Haustierforum fragen würdest, oder alle Leute in deiner Straße?

Außerdem hilft dir die Antwort ja so oder so nicht weiter, was du sicherlich mehr brauchst sind Fakten zum Für und Wider. Immerhin hängen ja an einem Ja und Nein auch Gründe dran, manchmal sogar Wenns oder Abers.


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Du weißt schon das ich denn Leser davon überzeugen will das Java noch immer aktuell ist? Außerdem habe ich schon ein paar Fakten in meiner Arbeit genannt.


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Es würde ja ein richtiges Ergebnis rauskommen, wenn alle die abstimmen würden, die schon auf der Seite waren!


----------



## slothsoft (4. Jan 2014)

Ich verstehe dich nicht. Vielleicht gibst du mal Details zu deiner Arbeit, z.B. welche Klasse du bist. Wenn du eh die Umfrage zu deinen Gunsten manipulieren willst, warum machst du dir dann überhaupt die Mühe, sie zu stellen?


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Da ich die Quelle angeben muss!!! Klasse 10


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Dieser Part ist dabei nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der Arbeit (1/2 Seite).


----------



## tummo (4. Jan 2014)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Du weißt schon das ich denn Leser davon überzeugen will das Java noch immer aktuell ist?


Ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung wie und wen du mit _sowas_ überzeugen willst. Allein die Frage ist schon wertlos, da sie nur Ja-Nein und kein Für-Wider erwartet. Und Leute, die Java-Technologien praktisch einsetzen und darüber entscheiden, interessiert das Fanboy-Geblubber samt Flamewars in irgendwelchen Foren eh nicht die Bohne. 

Aber das wurde dir jetzt schon x-mal erzählt und wir drehen uns nur noch im Kreis ... auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg mit deiner Arbeit, und dass zumindest die nicht-genannten Fakten es noch rausreißen.


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Die Arbeit ist für den Leser der sie liest, also für den Lehrer. Mehr nicht!


----------



## tummo (4. Jan 2014)

... der sie dann nach bestimmten Kriterien bewertet, u.a. ob der Bearbeiter das Thema überhaupt verstanden hat und die Recherche, Qualität/Relevanz, kritische Betrachtung der Argumente. Also nicht nur von 12 bis Mittag denken, wenn man eine Ausarbeitung verfasst ...


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Ich werde die erst einmal machen, danach kann ich immer noch entscheiden ob ich sie reinnehme oder nicht!


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jan 2014)

Warum kommt deine Frage nicht gut an? Weil sie zu oberflächlich ist.

Aber egal, meine Meinung:
Alleine aufgrund von Android hat Java auf jeden Fall eine große Zukunft. Und im business Umfeld sowieso. Wenn man es kurzfristig betrachtet gibt es im Moment im Business Bereich nicht viele Alternativen.

Wo java wirklich zu kämpfen hat ist im Bereich Innovation. In anderen Bereichen zb JavaScript tut sich im Moment viel mehr. (node.js, angular, ember, user..) Java seht nach meinem Gefühl eher still. 

Java im Bereich Web und Rich Client bräuchte Java einen starken Innovator wie es zb google im mobilen ist.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jan 2014)

Vielleicht noch ganz interessant:
Martijn Verburg über die Zukunft von Java | JAXenter.de
oder
Totgesagte leben länger: Arno Haase über die Zukunft von Java [Video] | JAXenter.de


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jan 2014)

Was denkst du denn, wie würde ich die Frage stellen sollen?


----------



## Java20134 (10. Jan 2014)

Die Umfrage wäre wirklich wichtig, da ich einen Teil darauf aufbaue!!!


----------



## NoXiD (10. Jan 2014)

1. Es werden nicht mehr Leute abstimmen wenn du mehrere Ausrufezeichen machst, immer schön höflich bleiben, sonst kommt das schnell mal falsch rüber.

2. Wie schon öfters erwähnt ist ein Java-Forum der falsche Ort um zu fragen ob Java noch eine Zukunft hat, da würdest du wohl eher objektivere Meinungen in einem C# Forum bekommen.

3. Meiner Meinung nach ist Java im Mobilen Sektor top (Android) und wird dort auch nicht so schnell verschwinden. Die Verwendung von Java Fat Client Applicationen nimmt stark ab, da immer mehr per JEE erledigt wird. Der JEE Sektor ist durch viele Plugins und Frameworks sehr mächtig und auch der Platzhirsch. Java versucht gerade (meiner Meinung nach) mit JFX2 auf die Welt der Win 8.1 Tablets einzusteigen, Touchfähige und vorallem benutzbare Applikationen zu ermöglichen. Sieh dir wie schon erwähnt die Entstehungsgeschichte, Verwendungen, ... genauer an, das gibt sicher eine bessere Note beim Lehrer als eine Umfrage in einem JavaForum..

lg


----------



## Java20134 (10. Jan 2014)

Ja ich weiß, es ist halt dringend.


----------



## Java20134 (15. Jan 2014)

Stimmt weiter, ich freue mich auf jede Antwort!


----------



## Natac (16. Jan 2014)

Für 10. Klasse finde ich es okay, hier eine Umfrage zu starten.

Hast du schonmal überlegt, dir IT-Firmen in deiner Nähe rauszusuchen und bei denen mal durchzuklingeln!? Dann könntest du Fragen stellen wie:
- Mit welchen Programmiersprachen arbeiten Sie? 
- Warum (nicht) mit Java? (Je nachdem, was die Firma antwortet).

Auch ganz lustig: Suche die deine Konkurenz-Sprachen zusammen und gucke, wie viele Treffer du bei Google erzielst, wenn du die jeweilige Programmiersprache eingibst. Das sagt zumindest was über die Aktualität der jeweilgen Programiersprache aus. Falls dir das hilft.


----------



## Java20134 (16. Jan 2014)

Ok vielen Dank, aber wie gesagt es ist wirklich nur ein sehr kleiner Teil in meiner Arbeit, aber trtz danke!


----------



## Natac (16. Jan 2014)

Hab gerade was gefunden, was dich vielleicht interessiert:

Managing Java: Java ist die Zukunft! Ist Java die Zukunft?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Jan 2014)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Frage einfach nur sinnlos.

Mach dir mal Gedanken wo Java überall eingesetzt wird..oder mach dir besser Gedanken darüber wo nicht.

Ohne Java würde wohl kaum ein Unternehmen auf der Welt funktionieren..seien es Groupware, eigene Software, eigene Produkte, Web, Handys, Smartphones. Die Meinung von Einzelnen ist für die Fragestellung kaum relevant...


----------



## Kameleon (16. Jan 2014)

Haha... das Ergebnis der Umfrage ist ja mal eindeutig. Auch wenn man natürlich sagen muss, dass die User hier vielleicht in gewisser Weise von Java überzeugt sind in ihrer Grundhaltung.

Wie dem auch sei - natürlich hat Java eine Zukunft. Wenn es morgen kein Java mehr gäbe... vermutlich würde die Welt nahezu stillstehen!


----------



## Java20134 (16. Jan 2014)

Ich möchte mich hiermit schon mal bei allen bedanken, die mir Tipps gegeben haben und natürlich auch abgestimmt haben!


----------

